# Sig 2025



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Is this a good pistol? $495 for a Sig seems too inexpensive. Here are some prices quoted by my dealer for different 9mm's.

Beretta PX4-$559
Walther P9-$680
Walther PPS-$640
Sig 2022-$495

I asked someone who knows more than I do which is the best choice. He's an H&K guy but thinks the 2022 is a good gun. He likes both walthers as #1 choices, the sig at #2 followed by the Beretta but thinks all are fine choices. I just can't decide and there isn't anywhere to handle or shoot any of them prior to buying. All other sigs are more than I want to spend for a first pistol or I'd go with a 226. Any opinions welcome.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

If you are going to spend that kind of money, it would be well worth your time to drive to a larger city and handle the HG's.

Is the Sig used? If so that could be a reason it is lower.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps you mean the SIG Pro SP 2022?


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Perhaps you mean the SIG Pro SP 2022?


I screwed up two of them.

Beretta PX4 not PK4
Sig 2022 not 2025
$495 for the Sp 2022-MSRP is $613


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

soobaroo said:


> I screwed up two of them.
> 
> Beretta PX4 not PK4
> Sig 2022 not 2025
> $495 for the Sp 2022-MSRP is $613


The SP 2022 is a good pistol, the asking price is good for a NIB 9mm version.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

unpecador said:


> The SP 2022 is a good pistol, the asking price is good for a NIB 9mm version.


It seemed like a good price so I wondered if the gun was not a great quality type sig. He asked me if I looked at Glock but I thought they were too expensive. Now I see the Glock 17 and 19 are around $540 which isn't bad. Are the Beretta's overpriced or are they worth it? There are so many to choose from I'm getting overwhelmed here. I thought picking running shoes was bad but this is harder. More brands and models to choose from. Thanks.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Its standard SIG quality. I don't have experience with the Beretta's but I would buy the SIG over a Glock 19 mainly because the SIG feels better to me. This might not be so hard if you were able to at least handle these guns, like shoes, its best to make sure the fit is satisfactory before you buy.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

All they have in stock now is a high point, couple of xd's and a walther p22. The SP 2022 is the lowest price of everything on my list except the ruger SR9. I'm willing to spend more but think I'd prefer a Sig or Walther based on their reputation. I'd have to make a 200 mile round trip to get to a bigger store and since I drive for a living I'd rather not.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I own a Sig Pro 2022 and it is a great firearm. You will not be sorry and the price is right.

One of the Top Sig Shooters and gunsmiths, Bruce Gray, shoots and carries a Pro2022.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I own a Sig Pro 2022 and it is a great firearm. You will not be sorry and the price is right.
> 
> One of the Top Sig Shooters and gunsmiths, Bruce Gray, shoots and carries a Pro2022.


I see you also have a Walther P99. How would you compare the P99 to the Sig 2022 other than price difference? Sounds like the 2022 might be the best bargain out there. thanks.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

soobaroo said:


> I see you also have a Walther P99. How would you compare the P99 to the Sig 2022 other than price difference? Sounds like the 2022 might be the best bargain out there. thanks.


I like the Walther, but mine is in .40 S&W and it's the snappiest .40 S&W I own. I think the P99 really shines in 9mm, but sadly I don't have one in 9mm. Great ergonomics on the Walther P99.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think you'll find anyone who owns a SP2022 that doesn't like it. The "Pro" has one of the best "out of the box" triggers of any Sig and it fits many/most hands like a glove. You should, of course, at least hold it for a while to see if your hand fits well, but I think it's a great pistol and a great value.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the 2009 witch is the model the 2022, almost identical pistols and I love it. Dead accurate, reliable and very easy to clean.:smt023


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the input. Maybe the sig first and a walther next.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

finally felt the 2022.. can't make myself look at the thing but man it felt pretty nice.. decent da trigger pull too. If I had to have a Sig and the 2022's pretty much it in my budget, I'd do it. But if I were holding a PX4 next to a 2022, I'd have decision issues.


----------

